# comment planquer le logo apple sans abimer la coque



## PimpMyMac (15 Juillet 2007)

ben voilà...

j'vais en choquer plus d'un je crois  (tant mieux! )

mais bon... je fais partie de ces gens qui en ont ras le bol de la publicité,
ras le bol du matraquage quotidien qui veut nous faire croire qu'il faut consommer pour être heureux,
je préfère le verbe "être" au verbe "avoir"!

donc "NO LOGO"!

peut-on coller un auto-collant sur la coque d'un macbook,
sachant, bien sûr, que je veux pouvoir le revendre plus tard avec une coque intacte!

merci


----------



## SergeD (15 Juillet 2007)

PimpMyMac a dit:


> ben voilà...
> ras le bol du matraquage quotidien qui veut nous faire croire qu'il faut consommer pour être heureux,
> je préfère le verbe "être" au verbe "avoir"!



Malheureusement tu *AS* acheté un Mac et tu *ES *un utilisateur Mac.
Au moment de la revente tu seras bien content de dire "Mac à vendre".
Donc un bon crayon devrait te satisfaire pleinement (pas de pub pour un crayon).


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2007)

Oui tu dois pouvoir mais alors tu en mets un aussi sur le nom de ton Mac ainsi que sur les touches pomme sinon c'est pas du jeu.


----------



## PimpMyMac (15 Juillet 2007)

mouais mouais... 

alors ils sont o&#249; les rebelles, les "cr&#233;atifs" (arf! ), les philosophes, les non conformistes, les po&#232;tes...?

ceux qui refusent les illusions de la pens&#233;e commune...

c'est clair... c'est pas en foutant un autocollant que je vais emp&#234;cher le mec qui bosse en face de moi &#224; la biblio de penser que pour avoir une femme il faut la grosse bagnole bien polluante!
bien s&#251;r, c'est pas parce que je coupe la douche quand je me savonne que j'emp&#234;cherai les agriculteurs d'empoisonner notre flotte et nos rivages!

continuons &#224; regarder Kholantha, Secret Story, le maillon faible etc... 
pourquoi r&#233;sister &#224; la mont&#233;e du fashisme?
nous le savons bien: il ne peut en rester qu'un!
apprenons &#224; &#233;liminer nos coll&#232;gues!
le collectif c'est d&#233;pass&#233;!

oui, je suis pour la r&#233;volution,
et une r&#233;volution collective!

mais je ne l'envisage que comme une somme de r&#233;volutions individuelles

_ alors t'es un utopiste Pimp? quel couillon ce Pimp! 
(prend le fric et casse toi mec!)

_ bah, non! au contraire, ya pas pire pessimiste que moi, mais je ne suis pas d&#233;pressif pour autant... et multiplier ces petits gestes au quotidien m'apporte un grand soulagement... droit dans mes bottes au milieu de la temp&#234;te, je garde le cap! 

alors? pas plus d'infos sur d'&#233;ventuels autocollants corrosifs?
faut dire que les coques macbooks... 

a&#239;e, a&#239;e, a&#239;e... nous y voil&#224;...? windows est dans la pomme?  

je donne rendez-vous dans 30 ans aux plus jeunes d'entre nous...


----------



## lulu74 (15 Juillet 2007)

remarque constructive : l-o-l 

edit : avec mon mbp que j'ai achet&#233; j'ai eu des autocollants, je t'en envoie un?


----------



## Freelancer (15 Juillet 2007)

tu trouveras plein de bonnes idées ici


----------



## pjak (15 Juillet 2007)

PimpMyMac a dit:


> mouais mouais...
> 
> alors ils sont où les rebelles, les "créatifs" (arf! ), les philosophes, les non conformistes, les poètes...?
> 
> ...



oulah tu vas chercher loin tout de même... libre à toi de cacher ton logo, mais justifier ce geste par une espèce de révolution permanente contre le monde qui nous environne... Dans ce cas là si je puis me permettre, tes actes de révolution individuelle ne devraient pas se limiter à boycotter KohLantah, pourquoi as tu acheté un ordinateur? c'est tellement conventionnel, limite faschiste (si l'on suit ta logique un brin défaillante à mon avis), et pourquoi avoir choisi la marque à la Pomme? c'est tellement Hype, totalement bo-bo Surtout pour ce produit dont la qualité est étroitement liée à la marque en elle même... c'est du fait de la marque Apple que tu as acheté cet ordinateur... pourquoi vouloir le cacher, et qui plus est d'une façon un peu hypocrite... Même en cachant la pomme tout le monde saura qu'il s'agit d'un Mac.

Mais enfin libre à toi de cacher tous les logos du monde, mais je t'en prie ne te sens surtout pas obligé de nous justifier ton choix, et encore moins avec ce genre de discours contradictoire, fourre tout, démago et d'une prétention incroyable.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2007)

Ce n'est pas parce qu'on ne cache pas son logo Apple qu'on regarde Secret Story ou autres débilités.
C'est juste qu'on paye du matos pour un prix assez cher et je ne vois pas pourquoi on le rendrait plus laid en lui adjoignant un autocollant qui fera Jacky.


----------



## divoli (16 Juillet 2007)

Bah tu fais comme &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;: tu colles un carr&#233; de ruban adh&#233;sif blanc (ou noir) au niveau du logo.

Comme &#231;a, le jour de la revente, la coque sera ray&#233;e de partout (comme toutes celles des MacBook), sauf au niveau de l'adh&#233;sif.

Alors, qu'est-ce que l'on dit &#224; Divoli ? C'est-y pas beautiful, &#231;a ?


----------



## David_b (16 Juillet 2007)

PimpMyMac a dit:


> ben voilà...
> 
> j'vais en choquer plus d'un je crois  (tant mieux! )
> 
> ...


C'est mignon comme tout ta démarche, mais c'est pas en masquant un logo que tu "résistes" à quoi que ce soit. Peut-être, c'est en refusant d'acheter la marque en question. Et encore...

C'est un peu comme un enfant qui enfile un costume de superman ou de zorro _made in china_, mal taillé et même pas ressemblant au "vrai", et qui prétend coûte que coûte que son épée en plastique est en acier trempé et que le gros monsieur Jules, le vieux voisin àmoitié sourd, est le sergent Garcia; ou qui prétend que de ses poignets mutants jaillit de la toile d'arraignée et voyage de toit imaginaire en toit imaginaire pour tomber sur le dos d'un terrible méchant... imaginaire, le temps de voler un bisou admiratif à la petite Mélanie, avec ses couettes et ses taches de rousseurs.
Y croire de tout son coeur, avec la complicité des copains de jeu, mais l'heure venue se hâter de rentrer, pour pas se faire engueuler par maman qui s'impatiente. Se laver les mains avant de plonger le nez dans la leçon de géographie. Le costume de super héro jeté dans un coin de la chambre, avec les autres peluches.


----------



## PimpMyMac (16 Juillet 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Bah tu fais comme à la télé: tu colles un carré de ruban adhésif blanc (ou noir) au niveau du logo.
> 
> Comme ça, le jour de la revente, la coque sera rayée de partout (comme toutes celles des MacBook), sauf au niveau de l'adhésif.
> 
> Alors, qu'est-ce que l'on dit à Divoli ? C'est-y pas beautiful, ça ?



Tabernacle!... merci mon "good buddy"!
T'as carrément raison! Pitêtre que je vais le badigeonner entièrement!

Freelancer... sympa ton lien, mais ce sont des PC de bureau sans autocollants... pas des portables Mac, merci quand même 

Lulu74... ... foufou!

quant aux autres...   
(surtout pjack et davidB... vous dormiez en cours de philo ou quoi? parce que là vraiment... )

on va pas troller ici, hein? 

je vais ouvrir un autre thread dans le machin où on parle d'autre choses que du mac...
laissez moi 2 ou 3 jours... et on rediscute de tout ça dans la paix et l'amour qui caractérise notre communauté  (au programme: situationnisme, dialectique, lutte des classes, consommation, écologie et... résistance!)

et puis... allez... vous allez vous foutre de ma gueule, mais le macbook c'est celui de ma copine... et elle est pas trop chaude pour les autocollants   (pour l'instant... hé hé)

mais bon, macbook pro pour moi en octobre... et déjà pleins d'assos dont je vous mettrai les liens qui envoient des autocollants
(encore plus super extra: on peut même se faire faire des stickers personnalisés! elle est pas belle la vie malgrè Jean-Pierre Pernaud?)

à ciao camarades!


----------



## pjak (16 Juillet 2007)

ah la la... en plus tu imposes ton mode de pensée et de fonctionnement à ta meuf... et c'est toi qui vient nous faire de grands discours sur le faschisme et la philosophie... on rêve...

Et sinon tu dormais toi en cours de français?

Bon sur ce tu as raison... arrêtons le troll... je te conseille de graver au cutter un joli motif tout autour de la pomme pour ainsi la dissimuler dans un motif imbécile.

Comme ça ta nana pourra afficher fièrement qu'elle cotoie un imbécile de nanar qui n'a pas vraiment compris où se situent les vraies révolutions


----------



## NightWalker (16 Juillet 2007)

Tu vas avoir beaucoup de difficultés pour masquer la pomme de ton MBP, car il a une couleur difficilement imitable. La seule solution que je vois c'est la déformation de la pomme. Utilises la gravure au laser pour refaire le dessin de la pomme.

En plus tu peux le revendre après comme un collector...


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Juillet 2007)

J'me demande s'il a passé au chalumeau ses pneus de voiture pour en enlever la marque, ainsi que s'il a fait peuter au marteau/burin l'emblème de celle-ci, le lion, le double chevron, le losange, ou même encore ce cheval cabré que l'on trouve sur certaines voitures rouges


----------



## PimpMyMac (16 Juillet 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> Tu vas avoir beaucoup de difficultés pour masquer la pomme de ton MBP, car il a une couleur difficilement imitable. La seule solution que je vois c'est la déformation de la pomme. Utilises la gravure au laser pour refaire le dessin de la pomme.
> 
> En plus tu peux le revendre après comme un collector...



heu... je capte pas bien... si je met un bon vieux autocollant sur la pomme, on la verra plus, non?

quant à "déformer" le logo avec la gravure laser...? 
je ne comprend pas bien ce que tu veux dire :mouais:

sinon très sympa cette vidéo sur la gravure laser 
excellent... mais à quel prix? 
et puis... le logo est toujours là!


----------



## David_b (16 Juillet 2007)

PimpMyMac a dit:


> quant aux autres...
> (surtout pjack et davidB... vous dormiez en cours de philo ou quoi? parce que là vraiment... )


Ha ben oui, c'est sur qu'on a pas tes capacités analytiques. 
Mais j'ai une excuse : je suis belge et barbu. Ha, ben ça fait même 2 excuses. En plus d'être nul en philo, je suis nul en math.

Promis juré, je vais faire des efforts.
D'ailleurs, inspiré par ton génie militant, j'ai déjà commencé en grattant l'étiquette de mon pot de Nutella, avec les dents (ben oui je pouvais pas utiliser mon cutter Stanley (TM) ni mon couteau Laguiolle (TM)) ! 

Treeeeeeembleuuuuuuh vile société mercantile !


----------



## NightWalker (16 Juillet 2007)

PimpMyMac a dit:


> heu... je capte pas bien... si je met un bon vieux autocollant sur la pomme, on la verra plus, non?



Ben le problème est de trouver un scotch de la couleur de la coque du MBP... à moins que ça t'es égal que l'on voit le scotch ??? 



PimpMyMac a dit:


> quant à "déformer" le logo avec la gravure laser...?
> je ne comprend pas bien ce que tu veux dire :mouais:



Sur la video on remarque toujours la pomme car la fille l'a bien masquée. Sinon il suffit que tu ajoute une gravure d'une flèche qui travers la pomme et voilà... ce n'est plus une pomme que tu as... :rateau:


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Juillet 2007)

Une petite bière.....mais pas de marque c'est fasho de boire de la bière de marque     

Put*** j'imagine même pas ta voiture avec tous les autocollants pour pas savoir ce que c'est !
Et ton ordi ton four à micronde ton frigo ta télé ton lecteur dvd ....

Mais dis moi ? Tu mets quoi comme autocollants ?? "Microsoft" ??

Parce que bon ça doit te couter cher en autocollant tout ça.....


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2007)

Je suis sûr que sur son front il y'a un "Insert your brain".


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Juillet 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je suis sûr que sur son front il y'a un "Insert your brain".



Mais mais alors il se démarque !

Je mettrai un autocollant si j'étais lui


----------



## omni (18 Juillet 2007)

Juste une petite remarque : la r&#233;volution c'est bien, mais encore faut-il qu'elle reste le plus propre possible ; je veux dire la moins polluante ... Or un autocollant = plastique = colle c'est &#224; dire deux "&#233;l&#233;ments" diablement polluant pour notre plan&#232;te.:hein:
Alors si je suis pr&#234;t &#224; admettre que l'on veuille masquer le logo d'Apple , par contre je reste septique quant &#224; l'utilisation d'autocollant qui de plus ne sont pour la plupart que des supports publicitaires d'autres produits de consommation....
Alors tant qu'&#224; faire, pourquoi une housse qui aurait deux avantages : masquer la Pomme et prot&#233;ger la b&#234;te...
Certes cet avis n'&#233;mane pas d'un philosophe reconnu, mais pourrait &#234;tre, au m&#234;me titre que tes remarques cher PympMyMac , reprise par BHL...


----------



## NightWalker (18 Juillet 2007)

omni a dit:


> Alors tant qu'à faire, pourquoi une housse qui aurait deux avantages : masquer la Pomme et protéger la bête...



Surtout pas mettre une housse pendant l'utilisation, il faut bien refroidir la machina...


----------



## giss (18 Juillet 2007)

Tu fais comment au quotidien ?


----------



## Fynchi (18 Juillet 2007)

Tu es utopiste? Moi aussi.
Tu veux changer le monde? Moi aussi.

Mais dans la vie, il y a des priorit&#233;s. Plut&#244;t que de perdre du temps &#224; masquer un logo (surtout quand il ne repr&#233;sente pas le diable absolu &#224; mes yeux), je pr&#233;f&#232;re utiliser ce m&#234;me temps pour:
- Sensibiliser les gens &#224; la crise au Darefour.
- Parler du tri s&#233;lectif.
- Chercher &#224; mieux int&#233;grer les &#233;trangers.
- Lire le Coran pour mieux comprendre les musulmans.
- Etc... (je vous laisse compl&#233;ter).

Tu veux acheter une fourre pour plusieurs dizaines d'euro? Ok. Moi je pr&#233;f&#232;re soutenir une ONG.

Masquer le logo, cela me semble un peu une perte de temps, en comparaison de choses bien plus essentiel.
Chacun ses priorit&#233;s et ses combats ;-)


----------



## Freelancer (18 Juillet 2007)

un bon coup de bombe de peinture à l'acide sur la coque...  
et puis sur l'écran au niveau de la pomme au démarrage, et puis aussi au niveau de la barre de menu (encore une pomme à cacher!)...


----------



## pjak (18 Juillet 2007)

Fynchi a dit:


> T
> 
> - Sensibiliser les gens à la crise au Darefour.



Commence déjà par apprendre à l'écrire...

Et arrêtez de nous abreuver de vos idéologies à la con, elle n'ont rien à faire ici, c'est vraiment pas l'endroit... PimpMyDesk semble l'avoir compris


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Juillet 2007)

pjak a dit:


> Commence déjà par apprendre à l'écrire...
> 
> Et arrêtez de nous abreuver de vos idéologies à la con, elle n'ont rien à faire ici, c'est vraiment pas l'endroit... PimpMyDesk semble l'avoir compris


Avant de reprendre les autres commence déjà par apprendre à lire

C'est "PimpMyMac" au départ  :mouais:


----------



## tivinz (26 Juillet 2007)

pjak a dit:


> Commence déjà par apprendre à l'écrire...
> 
> Et arrêtez de nous abreuver de vos idéologies à la con, elle n'ont rien à faire ici, c'est vraiment pas l'endroit... PimpMyDesk semble l'avoir compris



Idéologies à la con, faudrait voir à pas pousser mémé dans les orties hein... surtout si elle a pas de culotte...


----------



## Fynchi (26 Juillet 2007)

pjak a dit:


> Commence déjà par apprendre à l'écrire...
> 
> Et arrêtez de nous abreuver de vos idéologies à la con, *elle *n'ont rien à faire ici, c'est vraiment pas l'endroit... PimpMyDesk semble l'avoir compris


Tu veux parler orth/grammaire? Alors elleS!


----------



## MamaCass (26 Juillet 2007)

Autre solution : pour cr&#233;er un ordi portable de toute pi&#232;ce, mont&#233; soi-m&#234;me, c'est possible, ca commence &#224; se faire, comme pour les ordis de bureau, mais bon Windows or Linux only. Sinon, ben les composants qui te permettront de monter toi-m&#234;me ce portable auront des marques quand m&#234;me, d&#233;sol&#233;e...

Mince, c'est la guerre ici :affraid: 

Commencez par respecter vos contemporains, c'est d&#233;j&#224; pas mal.


----------



## tivinz (26 Juillet 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Autre solution : pour créer un ordi portable de toute pièce, monté soi-même, c'est possible, ca commence à se faire, comme pour les ordis de bureau, mais bon Windows or Linux only. Sinon, ben les composants qui te permettront de monter toi-même ce portable auront des marques quand même, désolée...



A quand un ordi Max Havelaar ?


----------



## MamaCass (26 Juillet 2007)

tivinz a dit:


> A quand un ordi Max Havelaar ?



Mais bon Max Havelarr c'est une marque, alors on s'en sortira jamais :rateau:


----------



## tivinz (26 Juillet 2007)

effectivement !


----------



## Diablogmp3 (26 Juillet 2007)

Perso, je trouve que quand on veut faire la r&#233;volution, on a pas de copine.
C'est trop mainstream et conformiste d'etre cas&#233;.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

"No Logo" c'est bien.
Je suis assez d'accord avec ça - je n'aime pas trop faire l'homme-sandwich.

Mais si tu te réfères au livre du même titre, il contenait tout de même un peu plus que la traduction littérale de son titre, non ?

Vouloir lutter contre la société de consommation en masquant les logos des gadgets que tu achetes, c'est comme croire qu'on perds du poids en trafiquant son pèse-personne - c'est puéril.

Plus pratiquement, il existe des housse pour portable - achètes-en une.
Le logo y est apparent, mais si tu colles l'autocollant sur la housse, tu n'abîme pas ton portable.
Super non ?

Au fait, dans l'opération, tu auras lutté contre la société de consommation en achetant un autocollant et une housse - deux objets dont tu n'avais absolument pas besoin et que tu auras acheté en répondant au marketing de l'anti-marketing.
Bravo Che Guevara !


----------



## MamaCass (26 Juillet 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> "No Logo"
> Mais si tu te réfères au livre du même titre, il contenait tout de même un peu plus que la traduction littérale de son titre, non ?



Ce livre est d'ailleurs devenu lui-même un logo, une façon de pensée, une "étique", une "étiquette", bref je crois que c'est humain de "marquer" les choses, ça nous fait des repères. Humain également de nommer ce que l'on a : donner un nom à sa maison avec une belle plaque, avoir une gourmette, alliances gravées, un peu pour marquer son territoire quoi :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ce livre est d'ailleurs devenu lui-m&#234;me un logo, une fa&#231;on de pens&#233;e, une "&#233;tique", une "&#233;tiquette", bref je crois que c'est humain de "marquer" les choses, &#231;a nous fait des rep&#232;res. Humain &#233;galement de nommer ce que l'on a : donner un nom &#224; sa maison avec une belle plaque, avoir une gourmette, alliances grav&#233;es, un peu pour marquer son territoire quoi :rateau:


Mon appart n'a pas de nom,
ma voiture non plus,
mes fringues sont logois&#233;es et d&#233;cor&#233;es &#224; minima,
je n'ai ni pins, ni badge ni autocollant d'aucune sorte,
pas de gourmette non plus,
mon aliance n'est pas grav&#233;e,
j'utilise les fonds d'&#233;crans banalis&#233;s fourni de base avec mes machines,
ma place au bureau est r&#233;guli&#232;rement prise pour une place vide par les "de passage"...

Je ne dois pas &#234;tre humain.

Il va falloir que je fasse pipi dans les coins.


----------



## Nephou (26 Juillet 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Mais bon Max Havelarr c'est une marque, alors on s'en sortira jamais :rateau:



Ben non cest un label donné par une association


----------



## MamaCass (26 Juillet 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mon appart n'a pas de nom,
> ma voiture non plus,
> mes fringues sont logoisées et décorées à minima,
> je n'ai ni pins, ni badge ni autocollant d'aucune sorte,
> ...



Moi aussi alors, pareil mais pour une fille c'est quand même moi praitque, faut bien le dire :rose: 



Nephou a dit:


> Ben non cest un label donné par une association



Oups désolée :rose:

désolée tivinz, ton idée était la bonne


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

tivinz a dit:


> A quand un ordi Max Havelaar ?


Quand les petits producteur des haut plateaux colombiens sauront toréfier des cicuits imprimés à partir de grains de café et de toile de coton bio.

Ca n'est pas gagné...


----------



## pjak (27 Juillet 2007)

tivinz a dit:


> Idéologies à la con, faudrait voir à pas pousser mémé dans les orties hein... surtout si elle a pas de culotte...



j'ai dit "à la con" simplement parce qu'elles n'avaient pas grand chose à faire sur un forum de custo... c'était peut être un peu fort effectivement... Mea Culpa


----------

